

Show HN: DoddleMail – Manage your email and to-do list in one place - vinaymaha
http://doddlemail.com/
One of the biggest problems I&#x27;ve had is keeping track of my emails and to-do list, so DoddleMail is my shot at solving this problem.  Check it out, and let me know if it helps you stay organized :-)
======
dailen
This looks great! It's familiar yet simplified! First thing I noticed was a
hyperlink wasn't auto-linked to the address (may be intentional but figured
I'd mention it). For example an email appeared with a link like
"[http://www.google.com"](http://www.google.com") but I couldn't click on it.

------
vinaymaha
One of the biggest problems I have is managing my email and to-do list.
DoddleMail is my shot at solving this. Check it out, and let me know whether
it helps you stay organized. I'm looking for feedback. Thanks!

